# fender rolling



## kmoo1302 (Aug 5, 2011)

hi, new to the CABE, great site!I have a question on fender rolling, does rolling remove dents and creases, on both stainless and painted fenders? I have a 62 American ,w/ painted fenders, and a 60 corvette, W/stainless, both in fairly poor shape. I live in the san diego area, anyone in this area that can do this? thanks.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 5, 2011)

i know of 2 members who roll fenders.first is pedalsnostalgia(jeff),who i've used numerous times with excellent results.
second is sjbiker(jose)he's in nor cal and does good work from all the reports i've heard.you could probably contact either through the forum pm system or e-mail.good luck.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 6, 2011)

yes it takes the dents out and creases but with really rough fenders it takes patience and a good amount of time to get it about perfect without stretching the 
metal, the most common fender roller out there I think was designed for schwinn fenders so most likely you'll find someone with that fender roller. If you really 
want them done absolutely perfect send them to wes pinchot in chicago. His number is on the site in the home page. He has years and years of experience and I've had a fender done by him and you would have never known if it had any dents on it.


----------

